
PostgreSQL vs. MS SQL Server - robin_reala
http://www.pg-versus-ms.com/
======
elchief
I love Postgres, but it's CSV support is NOT "top-notch". If I could skip more
than the first line, or skip "comment" (#) lines, it would be top-notch. It is
however better than MS SQL Server's.

Mentioning PL/Java and Windows support in the same article is kinda silly,
since PL/Java hasn't worked on Windows in years and is dead in my mind. I'd
say 15% of extensions don't work on Windows.

The author also conveniently neglects to mention upsert.

